# Will Be In And Out Of The Forum



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well this hasn't been the best of years for us here. Kats dad died in February I had a stroke in February then this month they found more medical issues with me then today we have found out Kathy has cancer. Looks as if we will be taking the Outback on the road to San Antonio and living there part-time on and off for the next several weeks while Kathy goes to Dr. appts. and has surgery, sooooooo just in case you are wondering about where I am I will be bouncing in and out of the forum till things are a bit better.

PS: We "WILL" still be at the early summer rally in Kerrville. The Monday after that rally is when the real mess starts.

Vern


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the year you have had and that Kathy has cancer
Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and Kathy
I truely hope everything goes well at her Doctor appts. and surgery
Don't worry about us here you have enough things to keep your mind occupied
Take care Vern

Don & Family


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Vern,

Very sorry to hear that. I hope that all will be alright and know that you and Kathy will be in our prayers.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Vern, you and Kathy will be in our prayers this summer. Hope all works out for the best.

Tim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

May God be with both you and Kathy.

We will pray for you both.

Dan


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Vern, You and Kathy are in our prayers. We wish you the best in the coming months. Please know that this community is lifting you guys up in prayer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Vern,

I am so sorry to hear about your problems. It never seems fair, does it?
You and Kathy take care of yourselves, and we will keep things going around here.
As the others have said, you and Kathy will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Take care, get well, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Vern,
The Prevish Gang will lift you up in prayer as you go through this time. I know that you must be very scared right now, but the good news is that most cancers if treated early and aggressively have good outcomes. Positive thinking and refusing to give in do make a difference. Please take care of yourselves and let us know what we can do to help.
Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hang in there Vern...
We'll keep you in our thoughts and hearts. 
Get well soon....to you both!


----------



## kellydavid (Jun 14, 2006)

Vern-

I'm a new member, but my heart goes out to you and Kathy. We will keep you in our prayers.

May God bless you and your family,

Kelly


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We're wishing the best for you and Kathy. Please take care of yourselves and try to stay in touch.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

vern

we are very sorry to hear this. 
we WILL keep you and kathy in our thoughts and prayers.

god bless and god speed

darrel & katie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear Vern,

Our thoughts and prayers are being sent across the miles to you and Kathy.

I still wear my yellow "Livestrong" bracelet for my mom and now I can wear it for Kathy as well.

Dawn and Pat


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Vern,

Our love, thoughts and prayers go out for you and Kathy. Just remember, during the hard times, who's in charge and that His plans for us are always better than our own.

Gary and Ronnie


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for the support and prayers. I will be checking in from time to time most likely while I'm at work besides I have a NEW MOD going on. Can we say GPS on the laptop and a custom mount in the Tundra?







Anyway Kat is ready to get it over with and do some serious Outbacking so anyone thatâ€™s near us look out for the rallies.

Vern


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I hope everything works out Vern. It does seem true that bad things come in threes. We'll be thinking about you.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We are so sorry to hear that you have been going through so much. Our prayers for healing and our prayers for comfort go up for you and Kathy as you go through these challanges.

You have touched so many lives through your founding and generous support of this website. The best wishes of thousands of people are going your way.

Reverie


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Vern and Kathy,

Sorry for your personnal misfortunes. Prayers be with you and the hopes soon you will be having a much better year than it started out. Vern take care of your DW and get the best treatment obtainable.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Good luck to you both. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Vern & Kathy,

What very sad news. May you find strength in God during these difficult times.
I will be praying for you.









Tami, John & John Luke


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

We will be praying for you.

David


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Vern and Kathy:
You will be in our thoughts and prayers. We so enjoyed being your camping buddies at the rally in May. Here's hoping all is well with you both soon!!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

So very sorry to hear how things are going with you and Kathy.
We will be praying for you and here is hoping that improvements in y'alls heath will be quick and dramatic.

Dallas


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You sure have had a rough go at it Vern, and for that I'm really very sorry. Stay positive, but above all keep the faith. All things are possible...only believe.

God bless you during this difficult time.


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Iâ€™m sorry to hear of the rough time you and Kathy are having. I will be praying that all goes well with her treatments.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Vern,

We are so sorry to hear about your health issues. Please know that we will also be praying for you. As I posted earlier, my dad has stage 4 cancer, but we found out yesterday when we took him to St. Louis, that his agressive chemo treatments seem to be shrinking most of the places, and even getting rid of a few of them! So keep positive and optimistic, even when you don't feel too good, and know that prayer really helps!


----------



## BritGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Vern,

Bad things happen to good people, but good people have angels by their side.

God will carry you both through this, you just have to ask.

We hope you are both back on your feet in no time. You'll be in our prayers.

Which reminds me of poem/quote (whatever the word is):-

Footprints in the Sand

One night a man had a dream. He dreamed
he was walking along the beach with the LORD.

Across the sky flashed scenes from his life. 
For each scene he noticed two sets of 
footprints in the sand: one belonging 
to him, and the other to the LORD.

When the last scene of his life flashed before him,
he looked back at the footprints in the sand.
He noticed that many times along the path of
his life there was only one set of footprints.
He also noticed that it happened at the very
lowest and saddest times in his life.
This really bothered him and he 
questioned the LORD about it:

"LORD, you said that once I decided to follow 
you, you'd walk with me all the way.
But I have noticed that during the most 
troublesome times in my life,
there is only one set of footprints. 
I don't understand why when 
I needed you most you would leave me."

The LORD replied:

"My son, my precious child,
I love you and I would never leave you.
During your times of trial and suffering,
when you see only one set of footprints, 
it was then that I carried you."


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Vern,
We're praying for you and Kathy that God will give you peace, comfort and healing during the upcoming weeks. Let us know if we can do anything else.

Beth & Bill, Family


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Vern, I couldn't say anything that has not been said already...
So count on one more Outbacker to keep you and Kathy in our thoughts and prayers.
Thanks for all you have done for us. We're all here for you.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

BritGirl said:


> Vern,
> 
> Bad things happen to good people, but good people have angels by their side.
> 
> ...


As long as I have known and been married to Kathy Footprints in the Sand is her favorite poem...







Kat is San Diego right now with her sister taking a little R&R before the storm and I'm baby setting the pup and brandie







oh well







. I think I'm going to need some R&R after all of this.

Vern


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Vern,

Our prayers are with you as well.

... Carolyn & Peter


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

know you have a HUGE support system of friends with all of us.Many would come to your assist your needs, just holler on the forum....
Tawnya


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Vern and Kathy,

Sorry to hear about your medical troubles.

Just take solace that there are several of us Outbacker families holding y'all up in prayer.

I've had three major cancer surgeries and have come through them with little trouble, so I know it can be done.

Hang in there.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Vern and Kathy,

Our hearts go hou to you during this time. You will definetely be in our prayers. May God go woth you and give you strenght. We will also pray for wisdom for you and the MD's.

Dave, Rita, and Tina


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Been praying for you guys. Every so often an old radio preacher I used to listen to (Dr. Bob Cook) used to say, "One of the great difficulties of life brothers is that it's so . . . . daily." I used to love hearing that - he would go on with his sermon and touch on the daily trudging we face sometimes. And that's the way it is some times. There are times when we just have to put one foot in front of the other and trudge on. I'll pray that you have the strength to lift your feet each day. Hang in there guys and turn to Him in your time of need. He will carry you through if you let Him.

Scott


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Vern!
Sorry to hear about the medical problems you and Kat have going on. Know you'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care and keep us posted on how things are going. 
Best of luck!
Darlene action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Vern, I don't know how I missed this thread....but I've been out of touch for a bit myself. All of Wolfwood's best wishes are being sent to you & Kathy. Stay strong! It does get better!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Vern & Kathy

I just just the thread.

We wish you all the very best...our hearts, prayers and thoughts go to you, Kathy and your family.

God Bless

Thor


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well we made it to the specialist in San Antonio and found out the Dr at home was over his head, just wish he would have sent Kathy to SA sooner. It is for sure she has Endometrial Cancer that has moved to the top of her Uterus. Surgery has been scheduled for July 6th at Methodistsâ€™ Hospital. From what they said today there will be a cancer pathologist on site to take the removed organs and begin processing to see just how bad it is. There is a possibility that she will have to have the radiation treatments, just have to wait and see. Kathy and I both will be in SA for 6 Days 7/5 to 7/11 while the surgery and recovery is going on. She will be in the hospital for 5 days and I will be staying in the Outback at Blazing Star RV Resort on 1604. If this isnâ€™t enough to put me on edge the Outback got hit this morning $&!#...







I have had enough bad days







.

Vern


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Vern,
You and Kathy will be in our prayers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Vern I hope all go well for Kathy and you
If things couldn't be worst
Sorry to hear about the Outback
Do you know who hit it or was it a hit& Run?

Don


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

HootBob said:


> Vern I hope all go well for Kathy and you
> If things couldn't be worst
> Sorry to hear about the Outback
> Do you know who hit it or was it a hit& Run?
> ...


Hit & Run, I give up. You ever feel like your on a lifetime loosing battle?







































Think i'm going to take a nap.

Vern


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

vern38 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Vern I hope all go well for Kathy and you
> ...


Vern,
In the big scheme of things the Outback damage is the least of your worries. Insurance will take care of you I am sure, but who needs the hassle, right? I read an article in Prevention magazine that put stuff like this into perspective. I recently had my own bad day; had $4500 stolen from my home and so on and so on and so on. Anyway, what you are going through with your wife makes my problem pale in comparison. I have dealt with life and death issues with one of my children and it changes you forever. Now I get $4500 stolen and I don't get mad or cry because I realize I can always make more money,(I keep trying to make jokes about it instead) but I can't give life to someone who is sick. You can't control your situation, but at the very least, God can help you deal with every day. Don't waste a day wondering why all this is happening. Try to make the most of each day instead. Enjoy the beauty of each day; search for something good. It will help you feel better. Positive thinking helps too. There was a saying we had when I sold cars; 'Fake it til you make it". Some days you just don't feel like moving forward, but you have to or you will stagnate. Move anyway and fake it til you make it. I think of you every day.
Darlene


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Vern,

Really sorry to hear about all the trials you are going thru, we'll be praying for you and God bless you guys.

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Vern,

Since you first posted this, I have been praying daily for you and Kathy. Will continue. May God go with both of you.

Rita


----------

